# Profile problem



## iasc (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey, i'm new here and am unable to look at profiles, including my own.
I'm also not able to use an avatar.
It's probably just something stupid that I've missed but i'd appreciate it if anyone could help

Thanks


----------



## Gothmog (Jan 15, 2010)

The answer can be found here in the FAQ. Easy to overlook 

Hope that helps


----------



## iasc (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers, I've never seen those kind of rules anywhere else.

I'll assume I won't be able to look at profiles until after 3 days. Is that right?

Thanks for the help


----------



## David Pence (Jan 16, 2010)

Well, we're one of those boards that strive to be different.


----------



## Firawyn (Jan 18, 2010)

Amen to that Mr. Admin sir! lol

Yea, here on TTF, you'll find that we're more like family than just net buddies. We share more of ourselves (well, most of us) than just our love for Tolkien. Welcome to The Tolkien Forum iasc!


----------

